
Choosy opens every link in the right browser (Mac OS X) - toddmorey
https://www.choosyosx.com/
======
toddmorey
I posted this because I want to use Chrome less, but it's still required for
some work applications (Google Meet / Coda.io). This allows me to leave my
default as Safari but open meeting links in Chrome.

~~~
qaisjp
This app looks neat. Why doesn't Google Meet and Coda.io work in Safari for
you?

